# piano duo concert 26/03/2011



## LivingClassic

Riccardo Radivo and Chiara Della Porta will perform this Saturday 26/03/2011 in Teatro Miela at 9 pm (italian time) in a concert for piano 4 hands with a beautiful program, for people who love romantic music and for who loves rhythm: Schumann Bilder aus Osten op.66, Rachmaninov 6 pieces op.11, Milhaud Le Boeuf sur le Toit, Piazzolla Milonga de Angel, Adios nonino, Oblivion and Libertango!
Enjoy music on www.livingclassic.com!
See you there web-surfer!


----------

